# soil test results



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Got the test results..Not too bad right?? Waiting for SOD(KBG)to take root ,been 3days since install by builder . After two weeks will start with starter fertilizer. Called the SOD company ,from where we got the SOD from ,asked if i need to use starter fertilizer, they said , its already fertilized and nothing needs to be done for another 30-60 days .

was planning to use Lesco 18-24-12 after couple of weeks, but now thinking if i need to look for alternative based on the test results.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

just noticed the recommended ratio is 10-20-20 . so Lesco still will work right?? please advice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Nubeelawn I moved your post to the soil forum. Your lesco will work. With your pH, you should source Ammonium sulfate for long term nitrogen.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Than you @g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You should also source SOP (0-0-50) to supplement the potassium in the lesco starter since you need potassium and phosphorous.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

browsing through SOP, should it be applied in addition to Lesco? like leave a day or two after Lesco and then drop the SOP?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry I was not clear. Lesco is 18-24-12. You should apply 4lb of it per rolling month per ksqft. That will yield 1lb of P/ksqft (4*0.24).

But that also yields 0.48lb of K/ksqft. You could safely apply up to 1lb of K/ksqft. So you should use the SOP to supplement. You will need 1lb of SOP/ksqft per rolling month to get you an additional 0.5lb/ksqft of K (1*0.50).

In summary, 4lb of 18-24-12 + 1lb of 0-0-50 per ksqft per rolling month. It could all be applied at the same day. If it is too much work, ignore the SOP for now.

Last detail, avoid the additional K into Oct. There are studies that linked late K applications and snow mold. Since you are in Minnesota, you have a higher risk. Abc123, might be able to point you to a source of SOP in Mn.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

thank you @g-man for taking your time to explain. Im very new at this , will be reading your post multiple times to understand ..😁😁


----------

